# Security Clearance Sharjah



## khalid690 (Sep 18, 2016)

How much time does it take for security clearance in Sharjah?

My possibly new company is a semi government company. They said to me not to cancel the visa until security clearance done. But my current company is closing now and they have to cancel my visa. I want to know how much time it can take in Sharjah for security clearance. I heard that it took 1-3 months in Abu Dhabi


----------



## djstorm1987 (Nov 6, 2014)

Took my wife about 3 weeks to get hers.


----------



## Shahael (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you get your security clearance? I am also in the same boat .. It has been over 1 month and still no news .


----------



## sonicfast100 (Dec 19, 2016)

Its now 3 weeks I am waiting too...Hope to get soon


----------

